# Faux iron torch



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

I recently finish my faux iron torch and had some request for more detail, so here is an attempt at some what of a tutorial (go easy on me I'm not good at laying things out for other people)








This is the finished product.

I started by making the fan box (sorry no build picks)













So I used an old squirrel cage fan salvaged from an automotive AC unit, my box is 10 x 12 I centered the fan in a 10 x 10 square, the width is based on the fan depth (keep in mind the supply hole should be just a hair larger than the fan to keep good air production) at the bottom of the box I used some card board tube cut in half so the bottom is curved (this is to keep down the turbulence in the box and push more air to the top) 








So now I cut a hole in the top to fit the 2in PVC pipe into








Now most of these fans are self cooling some of the air produced is diverted into the fan motor to keep it cool, so here you'll notice I made a hole for this return this photo show the inside








Here is the bottom, sorry the void under the card board curve is already filled with foam, the fan is powered by a surplus 4 amp 12v unit (think it's from an old laptop)

So on to the base







Here you'll see a 5 gal bucket a plywood circle cut to the size of the bottom of the bucket, a toilet flange (say what, what ever works right), a collar (you'll notice it's not your standard white PVC, keep in mind you can find goodies in the landscaping fittings also) and the 2in PVC pipe.














So here we sand out the inner ridge so we can slide it over the PVC pipe (we need this to make it fit in the flange)








This is how it fits together, bolt the flanger thru the plywood and bucket (remember to cut a hole in the bottom of the bucket for the 2in PVC pipe)








So now mark and cut the hole for the fresh air intake







And mount the fan box from the sides







































So now cut some planks out of foam to cover the bucket sides (if you measure the circumference of the top and bottom of the bucket you can get the width for the slats, or at least come close) it's ok to have some gaps we'll fill these with great stuff. I used a gait rubber band to hold the slats in place until I was ready, next I warped the bucket with plastic wrap and shot great stuff between each one filling the voids.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

For some reason the pics didn't all go where they we're supposed to, you'll notice at the end is the bottom of the fan box,
And on to the rest,


























So here we trim the foam even with the top and bottom of the bucket, and cut the fresh air intake thru the foam and attach the foam skull (this one I cast out of two part foam from hobby lobby)














So here I cut a circle the size of the top (used to be the bottom) then out of it I cut another circle to step up from the flange, these are attached and I used a piece of pipe insulation to go around the bottom.








A couple coats of monster mud, I covered the fresh air intake with screen and mudded around it leaving the opening

That completes the base other than paint


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

On to the metal work
View attachment 176122

This is what the faux iron work is made from

View attachment 176124

I banded a strip of aluminum to my acetylene tank (LoL just joking its a CO2 tank and it's empty and the valve is open) 
View attachment 176125

Now I heat the PVC with a hand torch and bend it around the tank, overlapping the ends enough to bolt them together.
View attachment 176132

Keep in mind PVC fumes are toxic and you need good ventilation
View attachment 176129

3 rings done

View attachment 176137

I roughed out the basic shape I wanted for the uprights on scrape plywood and attached wood blocks and some round nobs to form a jig, now I can heat the PVC and place it in the jig (I only heat the sections that will need to bend)
View attachment 176144

For the curls at the ends I used a punch to wrap the PVC around (caution you may want some good work gloves for this part, this stuff get hot, wish I was that smart) it's also help full to have a spray bottle handy to cool your parts faster.

View attachment 176146

Here's a finished upright
View attachment 176147

And the rest of the parts

View attachment 176149

Now asememble the cage (I used 1/4 1in bolts)




















The cauldron is made of a 4in to 3in reducer then a 3in to 2in reducer (in hind sight I could have made this simpler) and to top it off a landscape drain cover (you'll need to cut the hole for the PVC and light








Now there's one more piece to make for the cage, I made a collar to hide where I mount the gage, take a piece of PVC heat it and wrap it around the bottom of the uprights


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

It looks like some of the pics didn't show up we'll try again













































































So I'm hoping that takes care of that


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

So we're almost there, for the lights I used some led pond lights (they have colored caps that can be changed out) 2 lights one in front which is orange and the one in the back I added an extra layer of red with a blue stripe in the middle. For the flame I used some light weight silk like fabric sewn into a sock it's attached to a small tube of PVC that's stuck in the middle of the cauldron (I'll try and get some picks of that, haven't got that far on the second build yet )
Here is the flame test





And then there's the paint, so I started with flat black (latex house paint) I sprayed it on with an automotive detail gun (elcheapo) watered it down a little of course, next while the black was still wet in areas I sprayed rust colored spray paint (just lightly dusting) until I was happy, it seem if you spray from the can over semi wet paint it doesn't stick every where and give a random effect, once it was all dry I mixed a light gray and lightly dry brushed for highlights and then covered with a water based poly coat.




















And this is what I ended up with, I know I probably left something out so feel free to ask (now I need a nap)


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Very creative. Thanks for taking the time and posting.


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

Incredible work.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice work....thanks for taking the time to share the process!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for this. Great Tutorial as well.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

It looks fantastic, and thanks for the detailed tutorial! Very inspiring.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome prop thanks for the thread its totally cool!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I need to get to a lowes and find that lattice- thanks for the tut and for the great idea of using that lattice. nice job all around!


----------



## Jack The ripper (Oct 14, 2013)

I really like this, thanks for posting!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Torch looks great~love the paint job! Tut & pics were perfect. Thank you!


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great coments, not real good at tuts, I usually see a project in my head an just start building but I see so many great ideas here I now try to take pics (when I can remember) so I can attempt to give back. So if some gets the smallest idea or inspiration from something I do, it gives me more inspiration to do more, thanks again.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice job and good tutorial. I know how these projects can go... you get the idea, start building, then... head smack *D'oh!* Should have done a tutorial! I try to document every project I do now, even if it turns out to be an epic fail. You can always delete the incriminating photos! But if it works out... great! It's documented.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! thats awesome....


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

I used the same type material and technique to make a gibbet cage







http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/130941-skeleton-cage-done.html?highlight=gibbet+cage


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YES! Very Nice. Good Information too! (Looks GOOD!)
I inherited my Dad's tin shop. I kept those scraps. I would use such scraps to take the place of the plastic lattice , I would use a pop-river "gun" to fasten them to one another (a $6.00 tool?)
Anyone not know what a pop rivet gun is should check them out, very solid, easy applications make secure bonds)


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow! This is awesome!


----------

